# William's lawn renovation



## alpine0000

Initially I didn't plan on doing a complete renovation. My lawn has been green and looking pretty good... But I've been fighting this infestation of Bermuda Grass for a few years now. I have sprayed Turflon Ester, Acclaim Extra, and then a few weeks ago as a last resort, I dropped over $400 on Pylex to try to finally nip it.

I did all of this as opposed to a complete renovation because I was thinking my lawn was only about 15% Bermuda. After my application of Pylex, when all the Bermuda turned white, I could really see just how bad of a problem it was. I was shocked to see that the lawn was over 90-95% Bermuda. Add in the fact that I just had an irrigation system installed a few months ago and they did a very poor job leveling the disturbed areas, so this is a perfect chance for me to glyphosate the whole front/side lawn, level the ground as good as I can, and then start over with some Midnight KBG in the front and Bewitched KBG in the back yard where it's much shadier (and also mix in some TTTF that I bought online a month ago, before I planned this renovation).

Anyways, some pics! Here is the lawn in spring earlier this year, before the Bermuda started coming in for the season:





Then here is where we are at today, after Pylex a couple weeks ago, then a change in plan today to just kill everything and start over. This is post-glyphosate today. By next week, this should all be dead!





I'll power-rake everything next week to remove all the dead stuff. Then I'm going to level, aerate, then slit-seed (as well as broadcast seed with my spreader, too), then add some starter fertilizer and broadcast a dusting of peat moss over everything.


----------



## social port

You've had one app of glyphosate?
The bermuda could very well survive that, even with the turflon, pylex, etc that have already been applied. I'd be ready for the possibility of another glypho app in 1-2 weeks.
Your lawn was amazing.


----------



## alpine0000

Yea, I am prepared to do another application of Glyphosate next week.

I'm just worried that I may run a couple weeks too late to seed with KBG, since it takes a few weeks to germinate. But I won't start that until I know this Bermuda is gone!


----------



## social port

alpine0000 said:


> I'm just worried that I may run a couple weeks too late to seed with KBG


Yeah, I'd be worried about that too. Here's to hoping that first frost takes its time.

We have such a short window to get our seeding done. It's almost as if mother nature doesn't want us to grow grass.


----------



## Vols_fan08

Make sure you get at least 2 on Bermuda. Mine is taking 3. It's worth being a week or two late to get it right or you'll be back in the same boat next year or year 2.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

FWIW, that bermuda was looking pretty good  it's like being married for a long time, "Cheaper to keep her."


----------



## J_nick

You most likely won't get a very successful kill on the Bermuda this fall. Hopefully you set it back enough to get you desired turf grass to establish. You're on the right track with the Pylex. Multiple applications over a few years has been what's been reported for Bermuda control. I checked the label for seeding restrictions and it said you can spray before the day of seeding then 28 days after seeding. Depending on when you get your seed in the ground you might be able to spray the Bermuda another time before it goes dormant for the winter.


----------



## alpine0000

I'm leaving to head to Myrtle Beach for 4 days in the morning, so I did another application of glyphosate today. If needed, I'll do a third one next weekend.









On a different note, I just started using PGR (Podium) last month (on my back yard for now), and wow -- it really works. I was mowing every 4-5 days before, and it was long when I mowed. Compared to now... I've only mowed once in the last 2 weeks and it wasn't even in desperate need of a mowing. I can't believe it! I mowed Thursday and I was going to mow again today before I leave for vacation, but it still looks like it was freshly mowed, so I skipped the mow today since there was really no point. I cannot believe how well Podium is working for me. PGR isn't cheap, but IMO it pays for itself, since I'm mowing only half the number of times (or maybe even less than half!) per season now, which saves me gas, wear and tear on my equipment, and time too.

I'll post more pics next weekend when I'm home from the beach.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Hope you don't get soaked while at MB!


----------



## alpine0000

We got wet the first day at Myrtle, then it was beautiful after that!

I got home this evening, and here is what the lawn looks like now. I'll spot-spray a few areas that need it, but most of it appears to be dead.


----------



## alpine0000

I was going to spend the day today doing some work in the lawn, but I woke up to rain. Anyways, here are some photos of what it looks like today. I'm definitely going to have to spot-spray some areas that survived the first 2 apps of glyphosate. My neighbor walked over the day I was leaving for the beach when he saw me outside, and said "what happened to your lawn, man??", thinking I made some kind of fertilizer mistake or something. :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

alpine0000 said:


> I was going to spend the day today doing some work in the lawn, but I woke up to rain. Anyways, here are some photos of My neighbor walked over the day I was leaving for the beach when he saw me outside, and said "what happened to your lawn, man??", thinking I made some kind of fertilizer mistake or something. :lol:


I had the same thing happen to me! I guess those of us who have done our own renovations requiring a total kill will understand that we have to deal with the ugly brown before we get to enjoy the lush green of both the lawn, and the envy of neighbors. :mrgreen:


----------



## Roosterchest

I recently used a Toro slice seeder on my back yard renovation. Now that I'm on day 7 I can really tell that there are places where the seeder either didn't seed or put it too far down. Clear rows despite overlapping and going in 45 degree angle.

Saying that, if I could go back I would save the $100 rental and just broadcast.

This is simply my experience---others possibly have had better success w a seeder. It's still early so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## alpine0000

Roosterchest said:


> I recently used a Toro slice seeder on my back yard renovation. Now that I'm on day 7 I can really tell that there are places where the seeder either didn't seed or put it too far down.


I plan to both broadcast-seed and slice-seed. I've never done both before, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## alpine0000

Today I aerated and then started on the lawn-leveling. I ran out of sand though, so I had to quit for the day. I need to head back up to Home Depot to pick up some more. I have a lot more leveling to do. I'm using 2 parts sand, 2 parts top soil, and 1 part peat moss.


----------



## pennstater2005

alpine0000 said:


> I'm using 2 parts sand, 2 parts top soil, and 1 part peat moss.


I like this mixture. I'll have some leveling to do in the future in my front yard but don't want straight sand.


----------



## monty

pennstater2005 said:


> alpine0000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 2 parts sand, 2 parts top soil, and 1 part peat moss.
> 
> 
> 
> I like this mixture. I'll have some leveling to do in the future in my front yard but don't want straight sand.
Click to expand...

How does one decide what mixture to use for leveling?


----------



## alpine0000

monty said:


> How does one decide what mixture to use for leveling?


I'm not sure if there is a certain proper mix for different zones/grass types, but this is a mix I've seen a lot online and it somewhat closely matches my soil type (sans the clay), and it works for me. I see some people use just straight sand... I haven't tried that before though.


----------



## alpine0000

I noticed that I still had a few green patches, so today I did a 4th application of RoundUp.



First, though, there was a lot of dead thatch from all the stuff that died off that I wanted to remove with the power rake.









Afterwards, I ran the Turfmaster with the bag attached over the area a few times to pick up all the loose thatch.



Then I sprayed what I'm hoping will be the last application of RoundUp on the entire area. After that, I let the RoundUp dry and did some more leveling with my mix of top soil, sand, and peat moss. There is still a lot of leveling left to do this weekend. Monday I plan to run the power rake once more over the area to remove any final remnants of dead stuff, then I'm going to slit-seed and broadcast-seed with a KBG and TTTF mix, as well as broadcast some starter fertilizer and peat moss over top of everything.


----------



## Sinclair

This is a most thorough kill!

Looking forward to your results. :thumbup:


----------



## alpine0000

Sinclair said:


> This is a most thorough kill!


Yea, that Bermuda grass is so tough!

And it'll be really frustrating if it comes back next summer, so I'm trying to go above and beyond to make sure its dead. :bandit:


----------



## alpine0000

So today I finished leveling the lawn in the front and back yard, and then seeded and applied starter fertilizer in the back yard. All that's left is to broadcast-seed *and* slit-seed (yes both) the front and sides.

I'm using this stuff for the whole lawn, front and back:







And then I'm mixing in some Midnight KBG in the front:



And Bewitched KBG in the back, since it's more acceptable of shade:



But there is one area around my shed that is *extremely* shady, so I spread some of this around that area just for good measure:







I have a pole saw that I'm going to attempt to elevate the trees some more so that more sunlight hits that area. I'm hoping to get to that in the next couple of weeks. The thick tree area to the left of my shed isn't my property, so I can't do anything about those (except elevate them a little bit... I removed a lot of trees from my property to get sunlight to come through)

After seeding and fertilizing the back yard, I ran the irrigation for a little while and programmed the irrigation controller to water daily for 10 minutes at 7am just to keep the seed moist until it germinates. That's all I have it programmed to run for now, since there looks like a bunch of rain forecasted over the next 5 days. I will readjust the program to water more each day when the rain passes:



Monday I'm hoping to get the front and side yards seeded.


----------



## alpine0000

We left off last time with me leveling the lawn; Here are a few shots of the leveling on the side lawn





This morning I woke up and took the spring tines off of my power rake and installed the slit-seed kit, which took somewhere between 60-90 minutes







Before slit-seeding, I broadcast-spread some starter fertilizer and some tall fescue seed





Afterwards, I loaded up the hopper on the slit-seeder with the Midnight KBG seed and got to work





I set the blade depth at about 1/3"



Finally, I spread a thin layer of peat moss and ran the irrigation system for a short period, and here are the results







Now we wait! I set my irrigation controller to water a little bit each morning at 7am. Once we get some grass, we'll change it back to 2 days a week.

I'm hoping to have time to elevate the trees in the back yard with my power pruner sometime this week.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Go William! :clapping:


----------



## ericgautier

alpine0000 said:


> Now we wait! I set my irrigation controller to water a little bit each morning at 7am. Once we get some grass, we'll change it back to 2 days a week.


Nice job! :thumbup:

Are you only watering once a day?


----------



## alpine0000

ericgautier said:


> Are you only watering once a day?


Yea. Once a day. But we have a lot of days of rain forecast soon, and its the temps are cooling down a bit here too.


----------



## alpine0000

Yesterday I elevated the trees in the back yard. It is a bit better, but there is still more to do (waving around that power pruner is exhausting). Ideally, I'd just have a few trees removed. I'm going to consider doing that in the spring.







Here is what the front lawn looks like today





You can't see any green stuff from far, but if you look close, there is some germination in a few spots. Today I upped my irrigation system to water twice a day (instead of once a day) now that there isn't much rain forecast over the next 10 days. Hopefully I'll have a lawn in a few weeks!


----------



## alpine0000

You can now see the fescue coming in, even from across the street... My lawn finally has green color again  I'm guessing the Midnight and Bewitched KBG will start germinating in another week or two.







More pics to come over the next few days/weeks!


----------



## Still learnin

I'm jealous of your broadcaster and sprayer.

Good job on the reno!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I'm envious of the slit seeding attachment & the power rake


----------



## alpine0000

Colonel K0rn said:


> I'm envious of the slit seeding attachment & the power rake


It def made the job easier. I can see slight rows in the grass now where the slid-seeder did it's work, but I think it helped hold the seed on the hill better through some of the rain we had, as well as get better results with germination. Depending on how thick this stuff comes in, I may skip my pre-emergent application in the spring in lieu of another heavy application of seed. Then I'll take care of the weeds a few months later in the post-emergent stage.

Still waiting for the KBG to germinate...

Here is what it looks like today with the fescue coming in:


----------



## social port

Did you still have runners like these when you put your seed down? Some of mine are still green.


----------



## alpine0000

I didn't notice any runners that bad, and there wasn't any green left. Everything above the soil that I could see was dead and decomposing. If I get some Bermuda that comes back next year, I'll hit it with Pylex and Turflon Ester. I'll make life in my lawn miserable for Bermuda. Haha.


----------



## social port

That doesn't sound good for me.
There is still green in those runners after 3 glyphosate apps and 4 plus apps of Ornamec. Some of the runners were almost as long as my leg.


----------



## alpine0000

social port said:


> That doesn't sound good for me.
> There is still green in those runners after 3 glyphosate apps and 4 plus apps of Ornamec. Some of the runners were almost as long as my leg.


Wow. I can't believe they survived all that torture! I would def do another app of glyphosate on the whole lawn, and then spot-spray any green thats left after a few more days. Mine required 4 applications.


----------



## alpine0000

Here is where we are at today. I think this is just fescue and the KBG hasn't come in yet.











You can see rows from the slit-seeder, but that's ok. The KBG should fill it in over time. And I think I'm going to do another heavy over-seeding in the spring


----------



## GrassDaddy

It's looking great. I wouldn't do a over seed in the spring - you can over do it. The mature grass plants will fill in that space without KBG, and with KBG you get the rhizomes growing so even bigger holes get filled.

Instead focus on good pre-emergence, feeding, and water. This will ensure that weeds don't germinate and create more holes. The first year you'll need more water than normal, and before summer heat hits if you give it some N it can thicken up a bit more. I think I was a bit too cautious on the N for my reno but hey never did one before =P


----------



## social port

Looking amazing!


----------



## alpine0000

GrassDaddy said:


> It's looking great. I wouldn't do a over seed in the spring - you can over do it. The mature grass plants will fill in that space without KBG, and with KBG you get the rhizomes growing so even bigger holes get filled.
> 
> Instead focus on good pre-emergence, feeding, and water. This will ensure that weeds don't germinate and create more holes. The first year you'll need more water than normal, and before summer heat hits if you give it some N it can thicken up a bit more. I think I was a bit too cautious on the N for my reno but hey never did one before =P


Appreciate the advice. Here's to hoping the KBG comes in soon and thickens everything up!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

*whistle* Wow, that's looking gorgeous! I've got some areas that are that green in my yard, but not totally overall. I'm under the impression that the younger grass that I have will darken up when it reaches maturity.


----------



## alpine0000

repost


----------



## alpine0000

Colonel K0rn said:


> *whistle* Wow, that's looking gorgeous! I've got some areas that are that green in my yard, but not totally overall. I'm under the impression that the younger grass that I have will darken up when it reaches maturity.


Thanks! I def have some areas that will need some more attention (see pics below). Some areas along my property line didn't come in perfectly, but I'll wait another couple of weeks and see what develops before jumping to any conclusions.

This is what it looked like at sunrise this morning. I still don't think the KBG has germinated yet, but it's only been 14 days since seeding, so maybe about another week.







I'm not sure what went wrong in this dead spot here. I def got plenty of seed there, and I def hit that entire area with the slit-seeder too. My irrigation system also covers this area perfectly... So I'm confused on what went wrong. If the KBG doesn't fill this in, I'll have to seed it again.


----------



## alpine0000

Here is what it looks like today. I have two bald areas still that are going to need some attention in the Spring, but overall, I'm happy with how it's coming along. First mow maybe next week?


----------



## GrassDaddy

If it's 3in now you could get a mow in now. It's looking really good!


----------



## g-man

You could mow at 1.5in


----------



## alpine0000

GrassDaddy said:


> If it's 3in now you could get a mow in now. It's looking really good!


Yea, except in this case, in addition to the fescue, I also seeded with KBG. The fescue came in quick but the KBG is just starting to come in, so I was trying to stay off the lawn for a bit to give the KBG a little more time before walking on it and mowing over it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

That's very lush, and I love the color. Nice job. Let's see the mow, yo!


----------



## alpine0000

Colonel K0rn said:


> That's very lush, and I love the color. Nice job. Let's see the mow, yo!


Thanks! I will def post more photos.


----------



## alpine0000

So I was going to wait until next week for the first mow, but it's forecast to rain here the next 4 days, and then I leave Wednesday morning to go out of town for 10 days, so today is it!

Here are photos from after the first mow. These will be my last images for about 2 weeks, until I get back and mow again.















I didn't renovate the back yard, but I did aerate and overseed. I got some nice striping with the new grass coming in


Here are some close up shots of the front lawn renovation


----------



## social port

Beautiful color


----------



## g-man

I think 14 days will be too long without mowing. Talk to a neighbor or a neighbor kid to mow it next weekend.


----------



## alpine0000

g-man said:


> I think 14 days will be too long without mowing. Talk to a neighbor or a neighbor kid to mow it next weekend.


I agree. I may do that. I'm hoping to get lucky with the weather and be able to mow again at 2.5" the day before I leave (or even the morning of... Wake up early and mow before going to the airport), and possibly even spray another application of PGR on the whole lawn (it's been about 6 weeks since my last application)... Not sure if that'll help my cause any though. Do you guys think it's safe to spray PGR on the new lawn this soon (I use Podium if that matters)?


----------



## alpine0000

Some more pictures after the rain we've had the past 24 hours:


----------



## alpine0000

OK guys, the weather cooperated enough for *one last* mow before I leave in the morning to go out of town.


----------



## alpine0000

Back from vacation and got to mow again today. Some of the bare spots have started filling in nicely. Here are some pictures from after the mow today:

















And here is a little bonus section that I never told you guys about before in the thread... I have a big concrete wall in my back yard that had brush growing along it, about 10 feet out, that I cleared out, grinded some stumps, leveled, and seeded. Here is a "before" pic:



And after the brush was cleared and the ground was tilled and leveled:



About one week after seeding:



And here it is today after the mow:


----------



## monty

Huge improvement by that wall!


----------



## alpine0000

monty said:


> Huge improvement by that wall!


Thanks Monty!

Today I mowed again at 2.5". I'm officially dominating my neighbors again, just 42 days after my front yard being just bare dirt  Later this week I'm going to apply my fall pre-emergent (2,4-D). In another week or two, I'll apply my last fertilizer app of the season (Ringer Lawn Restore II).


----------



## g-man

alpine0000 said:


> Later this week I'm going to apply my fall pre post-emergent (2,4-D).


Fixed the typo.


----------



## alpine0000

g-man said:


> alpine0000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Later this week I'm going to apply my fall pre post-emergent (2,4-D).
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed the typo.
Click to expand...

Ah ok. Thanks for that  I thought I read somewhere a while back ago that 2,4-D was a post-emergent for broadleaf weeds as well as having some pre-emergent effect? I have been using 2,4-D as a post and pre-emergent, as well as Dithiopyr (Dimension) as a pre-emergent for crabgrass in the Spring. Does 2,4-D not have any pre-emergent effectiveness? What do you guys use for an all-around pre-emerg on cool-season grasses?

Thanks again.


----------



## g-man

2,4-D is a very old post emergent (~1940). I have never heard of it being used as a preM. I know it is sometimes applied with a PreM in the spring to address weeds in one application.

I wrote about PreM in this post. I need to start writing some articles to have all this info in one place. A winter project.

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1419#p26201


----------



## alpine0000

Thanks g-man  Good info in that thread. Looking forward to you writing up some pre-emerg articles!

I'm not sure how much exposure my pre-emerg question will get here (I'm wondering what everybody else uses for a pre-emerg), so maybe I'll start a new thread asking...


----------



## g-man

Most with large lawns use prodamine. It is more economical.


----------



## alpine0000

Two days ago I spot-sprayed some post-emergent (2,4-D and Quinclorac) to get rid of the broadleaf stuff in the lawn. Here it is 45 days after seed down (These were taken 2 days ago).









Did my final fertilizer app of the season today, as well



All that's left is my fall pre-emergent and leaf clean-up over the next few weeks. It's almost time to bring all my herbicides in for the winter.


----------



## Sinclair

:thumbup: Looking really nice! :thumbup:


----------



## alpine0000

Nearing the end of the season and its the greenest lawn on the block. Got another mow done today to mulch the leaves


----------



## alpine0000

Here we are at 71 days since the seed went down, with winter knocking on the door. Our daytime highs are in the 50's and it's been getting down in the 30's at night, with a few nights so far in the 20's. The green color is fading a bit with the cold weather, compared to a few weeks ago. I've noticed the new grass is striping WAY better than my old! :mrgreen: I've been cutting at 2.5" this month. I tried 2" with my 36" Scag walk-behind, but it scalps in a few spots. I haven't been edging anymore since I winterized my edger about a week or two ago. The only thing I'm doing now is mulching leaves and blowing the walks afterwards. Occasionally trimming when needed, but I'm about to winterize the trimmer too.







Here is the back yard, which wasn't renovated, but was heavily aerated and over-seeded. 


I brought the herbicides and backflow preventer from the irrigation system into the basement for the winter. I'm going to miss spraying my lawn for the next few months  


I want to turn my lawn into a KBG and PRG mix (thanks to Connor!) and try to mow a bit lower eventually (I may end up selling my Scag walk-behind and picking up a reel mower. I'll keep the Toro Turfmaster for lawn clean-up/bagging). I'm going to heavily overseed with PRG in the Spring, I think... I also have a ton of leveling to do over the next few seasons


----------



## alpine0000

I did my first mow of the season about a week ago. The lawn is just coming out of dormancy. I also applied my pre-emergent (Tenacity) last week.

I'm going to overseed with some perennial rye this week that I bought from seed superstore. I've also made the decision to start mowing low. I sold my Scag walk-behind and I'm on the hunt for a Toro Greensmaster 1600. Connor has given me the low-cut PRG bug and the GM1600 bug! I've been mowing the lawn at the Turfmaster's lowest setting since the renovation in September (I think 1.5"?). I'm going to start own mowing at 1" with the Greensmaster 1600 and go from there. Obviously I'll keep the Toro Turfmaster for my lawn vacuum in the Fall and for the first 2 mows of the season  I love this thing.

In August, when I do another aeration and overseeding, I'm going to order a lot of sand and top soil to mix together and do another round of lawn leveling with a drag mat. It'll take a few seasons to get it where I want.





Hard to believe I'm mowing already, when just two weeks ago this was the scene here:


----------



## social port

alpine0000 said:


> In August, when I do another aeration and overseeding, I'm going to order a lot of sand and top soil to mix together and do another round of lawn leveling with a drag mat. It'll take a few seasons to get it where I want.


And it's already looking good now


----------



## alpine0000

Last fall, after I killed off the lawn, I seeded with a mix of Midnight and Bewitched Kentucky Bluegrass, and a bag of Tall Fescue Select (which I now regret, since I've decided to go all KBG and PRG, which I'll talk more about in a bit).

This spring there were a few thin spots still, which wasn't a huge deal, but then I had to have a new roof put on my house, my oil tank underground in the backyard abated (I converted from oil heat to electric), a new heat pump installed, and 5 trees removed in the backyard... With all the contractors on the lawn for 2 weeks straight with heavy equipment, they trashed a lot of my lawn, so I decided to overseed now with a variety of Perennial Ryegrass types (Sideways, Karma, Fiesta 4). Oh, and I also bought another bag of KBG (Everest) and PRG (Pangea) to stash away for my fall overseeding.













It was tough to not mow for two weeks while waiting for the PRG to germinate, but it's finally coming in and I got to mow yesterday. I'm currently mowing at 1.5" with my Toro Turfmaster.













I am working on doing some nice edging around the trees and planting some color in the mulch around them too. Here is the first one I did:



Earlier when I said I wanted to go strictly to a mix of PRG and KBG, that's because I've decided to GO LOW this year. I sold my Scag walk-behind on craigslist and I just closed a deal on this Toro Greensmaster 1600. I should receive it sometime this week via freight from NJ. It has a brand new grass catcher, transport wheels, they just installed a new fairway bedknife on it, and they sharpened the reel (it's an 8-blade). I plan to start out at 1" while the grass gets used to being mowed low, and then drop down to .75" at some point. I'll keep this thread updated with pictures of the new mower and the lawn!


----------



## Powhatan

alpine0000 said:


> It was tough to not mow for two weeks while waiting for the PRG to germinate, but it's finally coming in and I got to mow yesterday. I'm currently mowing at 1.5" with my Toro Turfmaster.


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

Good choice.


----------



## GlennBlake

Looking superb @alpine0000 The GM 1600 looks in mint condition too.


----------



## alpine0000

dupe post


----------



## alpine0000

dupe post


----------



## alpine0000

Well, I received the GM1600 today... It looked great in the photos but showed up in somewhat of a frustrating condition.

When the guy unloaded it off the truck, there was a glove over the gas fill tube. I removed the glove and the gas cap was missing and there was a wadded up paper towel stuck into the gas fill location. I asked the freight guy where the gas cap was and he said "No idea. That's how it was given to us. Sometimes they remove it so pressure doesn't build up". Also, one of the grass catcher mounting rods was busted off. The seller is ordering and shipping me those parts, so that's all good.

There's also a golf ball stuck inside the rear roller that I cant get out. And when I turn the throttle below about 60-75%, the engine dies. The seller is trying to tell me that that's normal and you're supposed to mow with the throttle at full speed :lol: I'm guessing the carb needs cleaned? I can't leave it on full throttle to mow my small lawn. And the pull cord seems loose like it's about to fall off any time now. Overall, it's in rough condition, but considering it's a 2008 model that was likely used heavily at a golf course, maybe it's not bad considering. I'm not sure yet how I feel about the greens mower thing yet. I had a tough time turning it around on my first mow today too. Haha. I have some practice to do with it.

Here are some pics of the mower and the first mow at 1":

The golf ball:


----------



## GrassFarmer

Lookin good.


----------



## alpine0000

Thanks GrassFarmer!

Well, today I got the golf ball out of the reel (with a lot of wedging power), and went up to my local auto parts store to get a can of carb cleaner, then cleaned out the carb really well. The mower doesnt stall anymore at idle (but sounds a little bit weak still), but it's much better.

I am going to order a new air filter, fuel filter, and spark plug tonight (all are badly in need of replacing). The mower is much easier to use and turn around at a lower speed for me. I'm still learning how to pilot this thing around a small yard that has a lot of concrete and obstacles. I messed around with it a bit more today (pics below). I realize now that this won't be the only mower that I can use each time I mow my lawn, because on the left side of my house I have a steep swale, as well as some other obstacles that this greens mower just can't tackle or get close to. So each time I mow my lawn, I am going to have also use my Toro Turfmaster at 1.5" for about 15% of the lawn, which is a bit annoying, but what can ya do... I'll give this thing a fair chance as my main mower for this summer and see how I like it. I do love the stripes it lays down, though!

Here is a photo of me cleaning up the mower with Simple Green after I cleaned out the carb


And some post-cut photos (HOC is 1"):









I'm gonna hang out at 1" for a few weeks at least, and then maybe drop down to .75"


----------



## alpine0000

While I'm waiting for my new fuel gauge, air filter, fuel filter, and spark plug to arrive, I decided to change the oil today in the reel mower. It was *black*. And a bit low.



I mowed the back yard for the first time with a reel. The back lawn is not in as good shape as the front -- It needs some work. I had 5 trees removed and an oil tank abatement last month in the back yard, so it's still recovering from the holes in the ground from the stumps and the digging from the oil tank abatement, as well as the stress of a front-loader (tractor) driving on the lawn and huge trees falling over and denting up the lawn. I'm going to have a huge lawn-leveling job ahead of me in August.


----------



## alpine0000

I'm starting to love this mower more as I get more familiar/comfortable with it. They definitely take some warming up to after coming from rotary mowers your whole life, but they stripe so well that it's hard not to love!



I mowed again today and sprayed some PGR (Podium), fungicide (Eagle20W), and some micro nutrients (TurfGrassPro Micros). I'll fertilize with my macro nutrients (CoRoN 18-3-6) next week, as well as start my 4-month-long battle against Bermudagrass with Pylex and Turflon Ester.











A few domination line pics:





I'm really happy with the quality of cut. It was bench-set at 1", and that's exactly what the actual cut I'm seeing is. In a couple more weeks, I'm going to go down to .75" and try to get my lawn looking half as good as @wardconnor 's lawn


----------



## alpine0000

I ordered a new spark plug for the Greensmaster because this one was pretty black, but I also realized when removing the old plug, that it wasn't the correct plug for this engine. I ordered the correct plug that Kawasaki specifies in their manual. After installing it, magically the machine runs so much better, and no more problems with stalling at all when turning the speed all the way down. It runs strong! :thumbup: A carb clean and a new (correct) spark plug did wonders for the engine... I'm still waiting for my new air filter, fuel filter, and fuel gauge to arrive though. I can't wait to get those installed  Oh, I already got and installed the new fuel cap and grass catcher rod.

Here's the old plug:


And the new (correct) one:


I ordered the R&R Master's Gauge so I could accurately adjust my height of cut.








It was at 1.014" before


I decided to go down to 7/8" today (.875", or 22.2mm), which I'll keep it at for the rest of the month, then go down to .75".


Some mow pictures:






Afterwards, I sprayed my fertilizer app


----------



## alpine0000

I received some more new parts in the mail today for my Greensmaster 1600 and installed them this afternoon.

A new fuel filter, air filter, and fuel gauge


I couldn't see the red needle in the old fuel gauge, even after trying to clean the lens.


Here's the new one, though.


And here's the old fuel filter


And the new one


New and old air filters.






Now I have a rather frustrating and embarrassing confession to make: I applied some Recover RX 3-18-18 fertilizer a couple days ago (see pics above of bottle). I applied it since I just re-seeded about a month ago and the new grass is starting to come in, so I figure I could use it as a starter fertilizer of sorts, with the high phosphorus. The bottle says to apply 3-5 oz per 1000 sq ft every 14-30 days. But that works out to only .08 pounds of phosphorus per 1000... If you look at typical starter fertilizers, like say Lesco granule starter fert, it specifies approx 6 pounds of product per 1000, and its rating is 18-24-12, so 6 pounds X 24% = 1.44 pounds of phosphorus per 1000, which is what I've been using for years... So deciding to take things into my hands, I figure the Recover RX at its suggested rate of .08 pounds per 1000 isn't enough P for a starter fert, so I figured I'd but it up to .25 pounds of P per 1000 and see how that worked, which works out to 15 ounces of product per 1000 instead of the 3-5 ounces the label says. I figured how can .25 pounds of P hurt anything when I was doing 1.44 pounds of P with the Lesco stuff? Well, I guess it can. I dont know if the granules are slower release than liquid maybe and thats why? Whatever the reason, my lawn didn't like 15 ounces of Recover RX per 1000, and there are a lot of yellow/brown spots everywhere now. I hope it doesnt get any worse! I guess there's a *slight* chance that could also be the fescue left in my lawn reacting to the first mow at 7/8" too? But probably not. Either way, I'm never applying 15 ounces of Recover RX per 1000 again. Haha. FOLLOW THE LABELS, FOLKS.

Maybe I should just stick with the Lesco starter granules to get the high dose of P... IDK.

This area was bright green a few days ago. The picture doesnt do it justice, but it's turning brown now, and the temps here today were 75º, so it's not like the summer heat stress has kicked in.


Here is a pic of the front. It's not horrible, but it definitely has a tan tint to it now. And there are some other bad areas around the lawn too. Lesson learned.


----------



## g-man

Very different source of phosphorus. This one is an acid absorbed thru the leafs. You apply 3-5 times the amount per the label of an acid.

If possible, mow/bag the lawn asap. Then water to remove some of the acid (unlikely)and keep watering for it to recover. I'm guessing the half life is short since they recommend reapplying in 14 days.


----------



## alpine0000

g-man said:


> Very different source of phosphorus. This one is an acid absorbed thru the leafs. You apply 3-5 times the amount per the label of an acid.
> 
> If possible, mow/bag the lawn asap. Then water to remove some of the acid (unlikely)and keep watering for it to recover. I'm guessing the half life is short since they recommend reapplying in 14 days.


Thanks g-man!

Yea, I knew I applied more than the amount, but I wasn't aware the sources of P were different and would respond different. I mowed and bagged it today, and it's now pouring rain, and is forecast to rain all week, so hopefully that will help a bit.

Lesson learned. Never doing that again. I just hope the lawn doesn't get any worse than it is. I have a ton of KBG and PRG seed, and am tempted to spread it heavily to cover up my mistakes. But I worry it won't be mature enough to survive by the time the summer temps arrive, so I'm thinking of just waiting until the end of August, as usual.


----------



## blorge

@alpine0000 Your yard is looking super sharp! Where did you score the Greensmaster 1600?


----------



## wardconnor

Yes Will... I like. I should try that plug.


----------



## alpine0000

blorge said:


> Your yard is looking super sharp! Where did you score the Greensmaster 1600?


I saw a sales post on http://www.turfnet.com by cuttinggreenllc.com. I emailed them asking some questions about it, and went back and forth for a few days, and then bought it for $2000. I also paid an extra $100 for them to send it off to have the reel sharpened. They threw in a new fairway bedknife too. Total with shipping was $2450 (probably overpriced, but I had a hard time finding one that had transport wheels, a grass catcher, and an 8-blade reel), plus I ended up spending over $100 in random new parts to get it running smooth again. I'm still waiting on a few more parts to arrive.


----------



## alpine0000

wardconnor said:


> Yes Will... I like. I should try that plug.


I feel like it made a difference in how well it runs at slow speeds


----------



## blorge

@alpine0000 thanks for the info. Looks like you are getting it in tip top shape!


----------



## alpine0000

It's been raining nonstop for the past 4-5 days. My rain gauge is showing 6" of rain :shock:

It looks like the overdose of RecoverRx didn't completely ruin the lawn, but looking closely, I can tell it really thinned it out (maybe that's a good thing since I wanted to get rid of tall fescue anyways? :lol: ). It def doesn't look as nice as it did before the overdose, but it's still OK.

After 6" of rain and no chance to mow yet, here it is a bit too long (I wanted to mow so bad today, but the rain just stopped this morning and it's so muddy/soft out there):


In the back yard area where I had a bunch of trees removed and the grass was thin/non-existent, I aerated and seeded about a month ago. In case anybody is wondering whether or not seed germinates better dropping down into the aeration holes, I guess here is some proof: The holes are still visible and the seed is coming out of them pretty densely, and then its bare around the holes. This is evident in the entire area. I will slit-seed again at the end of August and thicken all this up.





After all the rain, I see some nutsedge popping up. I'll have to go around and spot-spray a few areas that have nutsedge and some broadleaf/grassy weeds with my mix of sedgehammer, 2,4-D, and quinclorac.





I installed the last few parts on my mower today. I also got some new lawn toys from R&R in the mail. I'm still waiting on the R&R 48" level rake though -- It's on backorder until August, apparently.

I got a 5x5' drag mat (going to try to level the lawn out in August), a soil sampler (1" cores), and a soil profiler (8"x4" slices).


----------



## alpine0000

Today I spot-sprayed the lawn where I had some broadleaf weeds and some nutsedge coming in, as well as what looked like a tiny bit of baby crab grass coming in. I didnt have many areas at all to spray. I'd say the lawn is more than 99% weed-free (the pre-emergent seems to be working great so far!).


I used a mix of 2,4-D, Quinclorac, and Sedgehammer into 1 gallon of water. I added in 1 teaspoon of non-ionic surfactant for the 2,4-D, as well as a teaspoon of methylated seed oil as a surfactant for the quinclorac.


It has rained here every day for the past week (we got 6" of rain last week), and now I'm noticing about 6 or 7 spots in the lawn that are either the result of fungus (from mowing short now, plus all the water), or maybe it's dead spots from the overdose of RecoverRx from a week or two ago? I sprayed Eagle20EW fungicide about 2 weeks ago. I'm going to spray an app of Headway in a few days as well (https://www.domyown.com/headway-fungicide-p-3958.html). I'm rotating these two with Cleary 3336F.

Do you guys think these are fungus spots or are they dead spots from too much Phosphorus and Potassium? It's def not heat or drought stress, as the temps here have been in the 70's and we've had tons of rain. These spots were not here a week or two ago.








Otherwise the lawn seems to be in ok shape considering the stress from my overdose...

I overseeded again with Karma and Sideways PRG in the front lawn to fill in the lawn after how thin it got after my overdose two weeks ago. I know it's not the best time to seed, but we have lots of rain in the forecast and cool temps for a few more weeks, so hopefully it'll germinate quick and develop mature enough roots to survive the July/August heat of temps in the 90's. I've got nothing to lose by trying!

These pics were from after the mow this afternoon




The domination line on the side of my house



Another 2 weeks until I drop my mowing height from 7/8" to 3/4". Why am I so excited about something so small?? Haha.

Today as I was spot-spraying, some neighbors were walking their dogs and stopped to tell me I have the best lawn they've ever seen and it made me think of @wardconnor in one of his old videos about how all he sees are flaws. I UNDERSTAND THAT NOW! My lawn is badly in need of leveling. I can't wait to use my drag mat in August!


----------



## alpine0000

So we had some "light rain" in the forecast this afternoon (they said less than a quarter inch in the forecast), so this morning I applied a fungicide and insecticide, since they call for about .1" of irrigation afterwards for some fungus/insects


Then an hour later, COMPLETE WASHOUT DOWNPOUR of almost 1.5" in 30 mins. There goes my seed, insecticide, and fungicide!


I had a small river flowing in the swale next to my house




This video gives you an idea of how hard it was coming down:





Here are some after-storm photos of the lawn in each corner and various other spots:













Along the curb, here are those brown patches that I wasn't sure whether it's fungus or death from the overdose of RecoverRx... Now I'm also wondering if it could be dog urine spots? Everybody in the neighborhood has a dog except me, and in the morning you see a lot of people walking dogs and urinating in any random spot in anybody's lawn along the sidewalk. What do you guys think??


My $50-worth of fungicide and $100-worth of PRG seed is all washed away  I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Looking good! If you think your stripes are pretty solid, switch to a solid front roller instead of the Whiele roller. You'll be astounded.


----------



## alpine0000

Thanks Colonel K0rn!

I couldn't wait any longer. Today I dropped the HOC to 3/4". Here are some pics of the first mow at this low of a height:






After all the rain yesterday that washed everything away, I spread *one* more bag of PRG. This time Pangea. This is my last attempt until the August aerating and over-seeding. My back lawn is still very thin from having some trees removed a couple months ago. And the front yard got thin after the overdose of RecoverRx. 


And then, to help [possibly] protect the seed from any light rain, I ran the roller over the yard to press the seed down a little bit. It may help keep it in place in the case of any light rain, as well as help it germinate a little bit better...


----------



## alpine0000

Do you guys think these spots are from an overdose of RecoverRx, dog pee, or fungus?


----------



## g-man

I don't think it is dog pee. It normally grows like crazy around the dog pee.


----------



## alpine0000

Thanks g-man. Hopefully it'll go away soon. I overseeded with Pangea PRG a few days ago and have been watering daily. Hopefully it'll grow in nicely in those brown spots.

I ordered another 50 pound bag of Pangea just to make sure I've got it onhand (and it's not backordered like it was last year) when I'm ready to overseed at the end of August, and UPS dropped it off today. This will get stored away in the corner of the shed for the next few months!




I also got in a few more bottles of products that I was running low on.


I want to spray an application of Headway fungicide soon, but not sure if I should since I just overseeded? Any advice, @g-man ?

I mowed today again. Here are some photos:





The other day after I overseeded, I was rolling the lawn to press the seed down a bit into the dirt, and a mowing company drove by and gave me a thumbs up (check out the guy in the passenger seat). I later grabbed a screenshot from my CCTV cameras. Haha


----------



## g-man

I would do a preventive. Since it is warm and humid, and you are watering for the overseed and you have some brown areas.


----------



## alpine0000

Cool. Thanks! I'll do one in the next few days, then.


----------



## alpine0000

I'm pretty sure those brown spots are fungus. I found some signs in the lawn this morning. It has been raining almost every day for more than a week now. Today is the first somewhat dry day we've had.







I applied Eagle 20EW fungicide about a month ago. Then about a week ago I did an application of Cleary 3336 and then 30 mins later we got like 6" rain, so today I went out and did another fungicide application. This time I used Headway. I also mixed in a little bit of Humic and Soil Surfactant.



Even though there was a ton of rain after the I applied the Cleary 3336 last week, the front strip is looking better already. There were very large brown spots along it, and now they've shrunk down a lot and are pretty small.


----------



## alpine0000

I'm still going to be having a fungus issue for the next couple of weeks at least... It has been raining almost every day here for the past two weeks and the lawn hasn't been dry for a single day since. And we have rain forecast almost every day for the next week as well. Add to that the 80% humidity level every day. Ugh.

I mowed today in a break in the rain, even though the lawn was still wet. It hasn't been mowed in a while, and today will probably be the only day for the next 5 days that I will be able to.

I still have a lot of fescue in the lawn that I'm hoping will go away eventually with the stress from low mowing. A lot of it is turning yellow.







The back yard is slowly recovering from the damage from heavy equipment driving around back there, and the 5 tree removals. The PRG has come in nicely and filled in most of the bare spots, but it still needs a lot of work this fall, though. Also a lot of fescue and poa annual back here that I will get rid of.


----------



## alpine0000

Still tons of rain here. It rained all last night, but then today around 2pm it was dry enough to mow, and as soon as I finished, the rain started again.

I spot-sprayed a tank mix of quinclorac/2,4-D/Sedgehammer about a week ago where I had some crabgrass, broadleaf weeds, and nutsedge. There weren't a ton of spots... Just a few. But all the places where I sprayed the crabgrass are turning yellow  The Tenacity that I sprayed at the beginning of April for my pre-emergent is actually working pretty well! I didn't do Dimension this Spring since I had a lot of bare spots that I wanted to seed. I wasn't sure how *just* Tenacity would work out, but it's actually working out pretty well and holding off most of the weeds.

I'm still noticing a ton of tall fescue in the lawn when I look closely. WHY DID I PUT FESCUE IN THE MIX WHEN I RE-SEEDED LAST FALL?? Ugh. Instead of trying to glyphosate the whole lawn again, I'm hoping it'll just die off from mowing low all summer (might drop my HOC from .75" to .70" just for this reason), and then at the end of August before I overseed, I'm going to do a heavy de-thatch (purely only because I'm hoping to tear some of it up) and then do some vertical slicing across the lawn twice (same reason, plus the bonus is that it'll help my seed-to-soil contact too).

Anyways, you can see the yellow spots in these pics where the crabgrass is dying, and also a couple of bare spots where I pulled big clumps out by hand.


----------



## alpine0000

I lowered my H.O.C. again to .7", which is really helping a lot of the fescue to die off. I might go down one more time to 5/8" (.625") if fescue is still lingering in a few weeks.



The past couple weeks, I've sprayed fungicide (alternating each month between Headway and Cleary3336F), liquid fertilizer (CoRoN 18-3-6 in small doses), and micro nutrients. Yesterday I sprayed some PGR (podium), and today I sprayed humic/fulvic acid (HydraHume) and a soil surfactant/wetting agent (Soaker Plus).

I'm seeing some bermuda mixed into the back lawn, and maybe a few areas in the front too. I'm going to do an application of Pylex + triclopyr on June 30, then another app 4 weeks later on July 28, and then 4 weeks after that, on Aug 25, I'll level with sand, aerate, verti-slice, and over-seed. Excited to thin out this fescue and get more KBG and PRG in here!

The 90+ degree temps are here, so this is the beginning of the summer stress for my lawn. Here is what it looks like today:





It's really starting to thicken up



My favorites!


----------



## Pete1313

alpine0000 said:


> I lowered my H.O.C. again to .7"


I don't know how I missed this thread! Awesome lawn and sweet mower! Subscribed, looking forward to the updates! :thumbsup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

This looks absolutely awesome @alpine0000.


----------



## alpine0000

Pete1313 said:


> Subscribed, looking forward to the updates! :thumbsup:


Thanks Pete. I'm honestly starting to consider killing everything off again in August and starting over. This fescue just keeps hanging on and won't die out (I really regret mixing in fescue with the KBG seed the last time I renovated). I'm considering doing RoundUp and then re-seeding with *just* Kentucky Bluegrass in August. Once it gets germinated, then I'll worry about over-seeding it with Perennial Rye (no more fescue!!). Otherwise, it's just tough to get that KBG to have a high germination rate.

I'm still on the fence... My lady isn't too happy hearing me say that I want to renovate again 9 months after my last renovation. I'll see how the fescue manages the July heat at 5/8". If it mostly dies off, then I won't do it.


----------



## social port

@alpine0000 you are the only homeowner that I know who has gone the Pylex route. Seems like I remember that you used glyphosate last year. Will this be the first time that you've applied pylex?


----------



## wardconnor

Looks very nice Will. You've done well.

Fescue is evil.


----------



## alpine0000

social port said:


> Will this be the first time that you've applied pylex?


I used it last summer, but after the Bermuda turned white, I realized just how much of my lawn was Bermuda, so I decided to nuke the entire thing and start over :lol: I was initially under the impression that I only had a little bit of it invading the lawn, but I was wrong -- It was almost my entire front yard. I still have a bottle of Pylex left from the last time.


----------



## alpine0000

wardconnor said:


> Fescue is evil.


Amen, brotha. It's #2 only to Bermuda :nod:


----------



## alpine0000

Speaking of Bermuda, I started my summer defensive today. I'm on a strict schedule that aligns with my seeding date in late-August.

I usually would do 3 applications of Pylex at .18 teaspoons per 1000 sq ft, but I wanted to get started later since I overseeded this Spring and wanted to give the new grass some extra time before spraying Pylex, so this year I'm doing two applications at .21 teaspoons per 1000 sq ft (per the label -- it gives you the 3 app option or the 2 app option).

June 25: 1st Pylex + Triclopyr app
_ -4 weeks later-_
July 23: 2nd Pylex + Triclopyr app
_ -4 weeks later-_
August 20: Seed down (and Tenacity beforehand as my Pre-Emergent)
_ -60 days later-_
Oct 19: Prodiamine pre-emergent application

Ideally I could apply prodiamine sooner, but it would affect my seeding (the Barricade label says to wait 60 days after seeding to apply), so I'm going with some Tenacity at the time of seeding to hold me over until the grass is mature enough for prodiamine.

There's also a slight chance I throw the schedule above out the window and glyphosate the entire lawn and just start over :ugeek: (I'm still waiting to see how much fescue survives the hot summer mowed short. High survival rate and I'll glyphosate. Low survival rate and I'll just leave it alone and carry on)


----------



## IaHawk

Great lawn! Teach me!!!


----------



## alpine0000

IaHawk said:


> Great lawn! Teach me!!!


You're in the right place to learn! Everything I learned, I learned here and on youtube. And by reading dozens of labels and studying up on domyown.com... Haha. I just browse that site when I'm bored and read labels. It is really sad.


----------



## alpine0000

It has been in the 90's the past few days and I can tell the 5/8" H.O.C. plus the heat is just too much for most of the fescue to survive. It's really thinning out (YAY!!). Also the Pylex/Triclopyr application is turning a few random spots white now (Bermuda and some Dallisgrass I think).



I'm almost out of Triclopyr and I have another application left to do in a couple weeks, so I went ahead and just bought a big ole jug of it (sick of buying a small bottle or two each season, so this will last me a few years at least)



I have a few small fungus spots in the lawn again. Not sure what they are... Dollar spot? Time for another application of Headway in the next few days


----------



## alpine0000

Much of my lawn has died off (maybe 30% of it) with the low mow and the high-90's heat we had for the past two weeks. It's extremely thin and a lot of bare spots, which makes me happy because maybe I won't have to glyphosate in a few weeks like I thought I would to kill off the fescue and start over. We'll see... I'll try to get pics soon. It has been raining here for the past 3 days and forecast to rain every day for about the next week or so.

I got my last Pylex application done last week. I plan to get my seed down August 15 (Everest KBG). I'll overseed it with Pangea PRG later. I'm going to do a mass leveling job too.

I replaced all my handheld equipment finally (my edger and trimmer were on their last legs). I went with the Stihl Kombi system, and got the trimmer, edger, pole saw + the carbon fiber extension, hedge trimmer, and rotary scissors attachment. I ordered the rotary scissors from R&R and just bought an extra Stihl trimmer attachment to mount the rotary scissors on.





I was going to get the Echo SpeedFeed head, but I decided to give the Stihl AutoCut head a try first since all of my old handheld equipment was Echo stuff. So far I really like this head.










Here is my old Echo hedge trimmer next to the new Stihl Kombi System attachment hedge trimmer



I've used this new system 2 or 3x so far over the past 2 weeks and so far I really like it. No regrets. I find changing attachments is faster than starting up another engine on a different piece of equipment and letting it warm up.

Now to sell my old edger, string trimmer, pole saw, and hedge trimmer on Craigslist to recover some of the cost of this...

I'll be back with lawn leveling, aeration, and slit-seeding pics in a few weeks!


----------



## g-man

I would water and feed the dead fescue to make sure it doesn't comeback.


----------



## alpine0000

g-man said:


> I would water and feed the dead fescue to make sure it doesn't comeback.


Hey g-man -- Good idea!

I fed it with Milorganite at the end of June (.6 pounds of N). And it has been getting 1.2" of irrigation per week (.6" on Tuesdays and Fridays from 3-8am. I have all six of my zones alternating over that 5 hours so any single zone isn't getting all that water at once. I don't let any single rotor head zone have more than a 25-minute run time at once, and no RVAN/HE-VAN heads get more than 15-20 mins at one time. If a zone needs more than that time to get .6" of water, I have the timer come back to it after it soaks for at least 30 mins while running other zones).

The dead spots are *dead* (i think? haha). Like, the grass has mostly decomposed and its dirt there now. The rain let up this morning. I just ran out to take pics, and as soon as I snapped my last pic, the rain started again. Oh, and my rain gauge topped out and overflowed with more than 5" of rain the last 48 hours :shock:

So, the edges of the lawn that are in the sun all day are pretty toasty. I would say 70+% of the fescue (not 70% of the total lawn, just 70% of the fescue) has died in these spots. The only thing remaining is KBG/PRG from my overseedings, and then a little bit of stubborn fescue.







Here are some closer shots; I don't these areas will recover from this:





The part that has a couple hours of shade around a small tree in the middle of the yard wasn't completely dead -- Just stressed -- But with over 10" of rain in the last 4 days, it has come back to life. But not the dead stuff in the above pics... I'm not sure what to do... Maybe just keep scalping it. We still have another month of brutal heat to stress this stuff out. The pic below isn't 100% fescue though. There is a lot of KBG and PRG mixed in there. So for anybody wondering if PRG can survive hot summers in the transition zone, I guess this shows that it can (you've got to irrigate a lot, obv). I just took the pic below 20 mins ago, but I haven't mowed in 4 or 5 days and my stripes are still there  Lawn looking shaggy though.



I figure the fescue cant possibly survive long-term over the next few years at a 5/8" HOC and temps in the high-90's every summer? Eventually it's gotta all disappear on it's own, esp since it isn't a "spreading" grass? 

Glyphosate isn't completely off the table yet! :shock:

The thing that makes me the happiest right now is that I literally can't find a single weed in my entire 7500 sq ft lawn (aside from some nut sedge that came in last week in my swale on the side of the house, which I already sprayed with Sedgehammer), while my neighbors lawns are *covered* with weeds (Dallisgrass/Clover/Crabgrass/Dandelions/Creeping Charlie/etc). On purely a weed level, my lawn looks amazing. IDK if it was the Tenacity I put down in April, or if it's the combination Pylex/Triclopyr that I put two doses down of, or both, but I didnt use a *real* pre-E this year (Barricade/Dimension) and my weed game is on point.


----------



## g-man

Round up is cheap. I still see green in your bare areas. Since it rained, I would give it some fast nitrogen to wake anything up and then hit it with round up.

Im going to reno a portion of my backyard. I'm going to feed it, and then kill it.


----------



## alpine0000

Well guys, seed-down date is coming in just a couple of weeks and way too much fescue survived the summer scalpings I did  All the rain we've had the past 3 weeks probably helped it a lot.

You can see all the vertical ridges of the fescue blades





I scalped it at .5" today and enjoyed mowing it one last time


Then I sprayed the front lawn with RoundUp. The lawn should be dead in a week.




So here we go. My second renovation on the front lawn in 11 months. I hope this is the last one.

I'm going to seed with Everest KBG. Once it gets going, I may overseed with Pangea PRG. I dont wanna mix in PRG from the start, since the PRG will germinate and get growing much faster.


I plan to level the lawn again, aerate, verti-slice, seed, starter fert, and peat moss. I'll post progress photos every few days again. The fun won't begin for another week or two though.


----------



## alpine0000

2 days after 1st glyphosate application (hoping to just do 1 since I'm not trying to kill bermuda or any weeds, but just fescue that was already stressed. but we'll see).


----------



## jessehurlburt

Can't believe you killed that lawn. I'm sure the 100% Everest will look amazing though.


----------



## alpine0000

jessehurlburt said:


> Can't believe you killed that lawn. I'm sure the 100% Everest will look amazing though.


I can't believe I killed it either (and my girl is just rolling her eyes at me at this point over the whole situation), but I just can't deal with trying to mow Tall Fescue low again next year :lol:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

A everest monostand. Not sure I've seen this done. I'm looking forward to your progress.


----------



## alpine0000

Day 4 after applying one application of RoundUp.


----------



## alpine0000

Today I applied a wetting agent, humic/fulvic acid, and an insecticide over the entire lawn, front and back.

I also spread some starter fert on the front lawn over the area I sprayed with RoundUp to get anything that's still alive to come back up so I can nuke it again.


----------



## alpine0000

Day 5:




I ordered more Glyphosate just in case... I went with bulk generic this time. I go through those small bottles of RoundUp too quickly.


----------



## alpine0000

It's pretty well gone now. One glyphosate application was enough for fescue. Here are some images from a few hours ago (it's funny that you can still see my stripes from my last mow!!!):







(I'm just renovating the front and sides of the house for now. I may do the back yard next year)


I was just messing around today with my vertical slicer since I haven't used it in a while, and decided to go across in both directions





Here is the "After"







Next week I planned to level the lawn, aerate, verti-slice (again right before I seed), apply tenacity, apply seed and starter fert, roll the lawn, and top-dress with peat moss. I was going to order the truck-load of sand and top soil in the next few days, but rain is scheduled for the next 4-5 days, so that may mess up my schedule. Then I'm going to the beach the following week, so I don't know exactly when all this will get done.


----------



## alpine0000

Today we had a vicious hail storm :shock:





I ordered the sand and top soil for the lawn leveling... It'll be here Wednesday. Fingers crossed on the weather!


----------



## social port

alpine0000 said:


>


This looks like a *stellar* seed bed!


----------



## alpine0000

Thanks @social port !

Today I tried to do a bunch of stuff before the sand and top soil gets delivered tomorrow...

First, I ran the TurfMaster over the lawn to vacuum up the debris from the bad hail storm yesterday


Then I flagged all my irrigation heads, and went to do some more vertical slicing in the back yard and my belt gave out on the slicer  At least I got it all finished in one direction. It gave out halfway through me going back over it in the perpendicular direction.




Then I ran the aerator over the lawn









It pulled out some really nice-sized plugs



Last, to close out the day, I did an application of Tenacity.

Tomorrow I will level the lawn with a mix of half top soil and half sand. The top soil I ordered has organic compound mixed into it too. If the dirt and sand shows up early enough, I'll get the seed and starter fert down too, and then roll the lawn.

Tonight I'm going to order a new belt for my slicer online. :ugeek:

More pics to come.


----------



## alpine0000

The sand and top soil/compost mix arrived


----------



## sanders4617

This is gonna look incredible. Definitely keeping up with your progress!


----------



## alpine0000

I worked from noon til 8pm and only got through maybe 75% of the material. I need a 4-wheeler for this like @wardconnor has. I would've finished the entire lawn in 3 hours.

Here are the tools I'm using to move material and level the lawn:




I marked the worst low spots with turf paint




Used the drag mat to level it out


And this is what I'm left with


I'm going to finish up tomorrow hopefully and get it seeded, fertilized, and rolled in.


----------



## NoslracNevok

I don't recall seeing you mention it before, what ratio are you mixing the sand and soil? What type of sand did you choose?


----------



## alpine0000

NoslracNevok said:


> I don't recall seeing you mention it before, what ratio are you mixing the sand and soil? What type of sand did you choose?


About 1:1. Maybe slightly more sand than soil. The screen shot of the receipt for the material is a few posts up. I used mason sand and screened top soil that has some compost mixed in


----------



## wardconnor

Looks good. Drag drag drag that baby.. Then drag it some more. This is your one and only shot to get it really smooth with ease. From here on out its sand topdressing that can take a while and will have to be done in multiple stages.


----------



## alpine0000

The lawn renovation is complete. Now we wait. Although I have a feeling most of this seed is going to get washed away with the rain we have over the next week or two 

Here is after the leveling was complete (as best as I could do without any power equipment)


Then I spread the seed at a rate of 2 pounds per 1000.





Weighed it on the scale






Then I spread Lesco starter fert at .6 pounds of N per 1000, then I'll do another .6 lbs of N per 1000 a few weeks after it germinates.




Then I rolled everything in, in an attempt to press the seed and fert into the soil a little bit to hold better in the rain. My entire lawn is a slope.

Finally, I top-dressed with peat moss




I still have a 50-pound bag of Pangea PRG that I will likely overseed with once this KBG gets going (to quickly fill in any bare spots where the KBG didnt germinate or the seed got washed away).


----------



## alpine0000

I set up my water timer to water 3x a day, just enough to moisten the seed in each zone, at 6am, 11am, and 4pm.









I also got my new belt for my verti-slicer. I need to get this thing installed when I have a chance... No rush though, since I won't be using it until next year


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looks good. Hopefully no washouts. I think you really made a nice seed bed.


----------



## erickdaniels

@alpine0000 Where did you source your compost? I'm thinking of ordering 10 cu yd of leaf compost from JKEnterprise in about a week. About $275 total with delivery.


----------



## rob13psu

Really nice work!


----------



## alpine0000

We had somewhat of a washout a few days after leveling and seeding. Not a complete washout, but probably 40-50% of the area got seed washed away, as well as a lot of the sand, dirt, and peat moss washed down to the sidewalk and curb. Totally bummed. The leveling I spent a few days on is messed up too. There are trenches down the front of the lawn :x

I ordered *another* 10-pound bag of Everest KBG. It's gonna be hard to get a clean window of no rain in my area, with KBG taking a few weeks to get going and my front lawn being a hill. Very frustrating. And expensive.





There are some spots where I can see some KBG sprouting. There are some 1.5" blades of grass coming through.





These pictures were just taken 10 mins ago.





I can't decide if I should bother spending another day re-leveling or not. More rain in the forecast, and it'll just get washed away again unless I can get a window of no rain for 3-4 weeks while the KBG takes root. Maybe just let it go and level again next year once I have grass here to help hold the sand in place a bit more.


----------



## rob13psu

Ugh! So frustrating!


----------



## alpine0000

15 days after seeding. A lot of bare spots from some wash-out rains. I bought another 10-pound bag of Everest KBG, but we have a lot of rain in the forecast, so I'm holding off for now.


----------



## g-man

I would drop a pound only in the large bare area. At worst case it washes with the rain fall. Best case, it germinates.


----------



## alpine0000

Not a bad idea! I'll probably do that once we have a bunch of clear days in the forecast!


----------



## g-man

@alpine0000 How is your reno looking?


----------



## alpine0000

g-man said:


> How is your reno looking?


Hey g-man!

It's still looking pretty bad. It's been a month since I seeded. I initially was hoping for a new lawn by now. But it's thin; A lot of seed washed away. I have another bag of Everest KBG, but it has been raining every day here for about 3 weeks. I think it's going to let up in another 4-5 days. Hopefully I can get some more seed down and germinated before it cools down too much. It might be a little late now in the season for ideal timing, but I don't have much of a choice.

Here is the back yard. There was a break in the rain this afternoon and I mowed it a little damp (since I haven't been able to for 3 weeks) with my Toro Turfmaster at 1.5" and bagged the clippings. This part wasn't renovated. I only leveled some low spots with sand, aerated, vertical sliced, seeded, applied tenacity and starter fert. I may renovate the back in the future. Not sure yet.


Here is the side yard that was renovated.


And here is the front




I guess I haven't been motivated much with the lawn lately since all my seed washed away and the rain hasn't let up. I'm a bit bummed about the front lawn at the moment, but I know it'll eventually come in and be nice!


----------



## alpine0000

Things are slowly coming together. I've been dropping seed by hand in bare spots that got washed out and then using the garden weasel to stick it down into the soil.

Today I spread half a pound per 1000 of Lesco starter fertilizer. I also had spread half a pound when I renovated about 6 weeks ago.

Here's a spot that was low and filled in with sand. It's in the back yard where I didn't renovate -- I just over-seeded back there. But the rain washed away all the seed on this spot. Hopefully the new seed will fill this in. I have a lot of spots like this in the back yard.




Here is the side yard that was renovated. This is 100% Everest KBG. There are thin spots up near the house that I re-seeded today and used the garden weasel. Oh, and my first mow on the renovated parts was today! I mowed at 2" and it looks nice.


And here is the front that was renovated. This also is 100% Everest KBG. Also mowed at 2" today, and re-seeded some bare spots.


Things are still extremely thin. I'm hoping all the seeding I've been doing the past week will start to come in soon and thicken things up.

I'll keep the pictures coming until the lawn goes dormant in a couple months!


----------



## wardconnor

I would say that you are having success. It looks good. It is a slow process. You already knew that though.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

It's looking good. By next year it will fill in and your washouts will be a distant memory.


----------



## alpine0000

Here it is today:


----------



## NoslracNevok

What a difference from the washout! Looking fantastic!


----------



## rob13psu

alpine0000 said:


> Here it is today:


 :thumbup:


----------



## alpine0000

I got in another mow today. This is the second mow since the renovation. I am mowing with my Toro Turfmaster set at 2 inches.

Here is the front. I'm going to have to clean up the tree ring edges again in the Spring, as seed got in there and grass is growing there. I haven't done any edging on the sidewalks yet since the renovation. I'm waiting for the grass to get a bit more mature.

For those just joining us, this is mono-stand Everest Kentucky Bluegrass. I think I'm going to over-seed it with Pangea Perennial Rye soon.

I'm still anticipating more seed germinating soon, since I just seeded the thin spots last week. It should be pretty thick by Halloween.





Here is the back yard. No renovation here. Just aerate, vertical slice, over-seed, fertilize, etc


----------



## rob13psu

alpine0000 said:


>


That has filled in quite a bit in few days! Looks great.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

You wouldn't consider leaving it all KBG? It looks so good.


----------



## alpine0000

Yea, I would consider it. I'm still thinking about it. The problem is I already spent a bunch of money on a 50-pound bag of Pangea PRG... And the PRG stripes so nice. And it's a quick/easy way to fill in thin spots


----------



## jessehurlburt

I would keep that 100% KBG if it were me. It looks so good and will only get better.


----------



## alpine0000

Cool. I decided to keep the front 100% Everest KBG for now and see how it looks in the Spring.

Here is how it is looking today:



Here is an "above" shot from eye level to show the thickness:



Some areas are thick



But some are still thin from the wash-out rain after seeding.



I decided to try over-seeding the back yard with Pangea PRG to see how it looks





I've got a lot of thin spots in the back yard that the PRG will hopefully fill in


Afterwards, I spread .4 pounds per 1000 of N on the entire lawn (I've been spreading .4-.5 pounds every 2-3 weeks since seeding in late-Aug)... FALL NITROGEN BLITZ!



After that, I sprayed Humic and a Wetting Agent / Soil Surfactant at a very light rate on the entire lawn







Afterwards, I irrigated about .25"


----------



## alpine0000

Hurricane Michael pushed 5" of rain through here the last couple days -- 2" was in about an hour or two -- and washed away most of the Pangea PRG seed that I spread a few days ago in the back yard  I've had terrible luck with seeding!

I mowed today even though the grass was still wet. It was getting long, and we have more rain forecast the next 4 days, and then I'll be out of town after that... So it was either mow today, or don't mow for at least another week.

I went over the entire lawn first at 2" with my Toro Turfmaster, then I mowed just the front and side yard with the Toro Greensmaster 1600 set at 1". Because the grass is still a bit soft and a bit wet, the Greensmaster didnt do a great cut (lots of long blades left, and the front roller rolled over the grass and it didnt pop back up to be cut). But it's coming along and looking better each week.


----------



## alpine0000

61 days after first seed down. 21 days after second seeding of the thin spots.


----------



## alpine0000

The leaves have just started to fall here. The temps are getting down in the 30's at night and a high of 50's-60's during the day. I'm hoping for the weather to not get much colder for a couple weeks because I still don't have germination in a lot of the thin spots I re-seeded :nod: Dormancy is right around the corner.

Here it was today after a mow (with bagger to remove leaves).



The back yard over-seeding is starting to fill in too. Here it was earlier this year:



And here it is a few days ago:


----------



## alpine0000

74 days since seed-down.



Today I mowed with the bag attached to the Toro Turfmaster to remove the leaves, then I sprayed some RecoverRX (3-18-18) on it at 3oz per 1k sq ft.



And here is the back yard





The temps the past week have been a high of in the mid-50's to low-60s. The next few days it'll be in the low-70's, but after that it's gonna drop back down to the 50's as a high.

This weekend I'm going to spread another half pound of granule nitrogen on it (16-0-0).









I'm just using this Nitrate of Soda granule for the N and RecoverRX spray for the P and the K since I have a bunch of it already in my shed... In the future, this isn't going to be my preferred method of NPK in the fall.


----------



## alpine0000

We had our first freeze last night (got down to 26º). A few days ago I blew out the irrigation system, turned off and drained my outdoor spigots, winterized all my lawn equipment engines (except the Turfmaster and backpack blower that I'm still using for leaf clean up), and brought all of my liquids inside and stored them in the basement.

Lawn season is coming to an end 

I'll try to post another lawn pic soon next time I head outside to do leaf removal. The lawn is still much thinner and some bare spots than I would've liked going into winter. Maybe some of the seed will come in once Spring hits? IDK if that is wishful thinking or not. I'm not crazy about the idea of seeding more in the Spring, though.


----------



## alpine0000

Lawn season came to an abrupt end sooner than expected  This happened yesterday.



But 4 days ago, I did get some leaf clean-up done (but the leaves aren't finished falling yet).


----------



## AZChemist

Awesome write up! Came out great!


----------



## alpine0000

AZChemist said:


> Awesome write up! Came out great!


Thanks! Here is another shot from today after another leaf removal. The high today was 34º. I have one of the only green lawns left on the block, and the greenest one, too.

The renovation area is so thin, though... When looking from above, you still see so much dirt/sand. It's going to be really hard to refrain from seeding again in the Spring :|


----------



## alpine0000

We got up to 63º today, and I gave it one more dose of Nitrogen for the season. I spread .75 pounds per 1000. We have rain forecast tomorrow to water it in 

A couple days ago I spot-sprayed some areas with a lot of clover (and a few other weeds) coming in. I had a half-gallon of a 2-4D/Quinclorac mix leftover from a few months ago in my pump-sprayer that I decided to use up. That stuff works fast; Today the clover was already yellow and wilted over.


----------



## alpine0000

Some neighborly domination in the back yard. Not bad color for December!



(what appears to be lighter colored discolorations on my grass in the center of the photo is actually a reflection from the window I took the picture through)


----------



## alpine0000

I am still doing leaf clean-up here. Crazy!

It was a nice day the other day, so after mowing with the rotary mower with the bag attached to pick up the leaves, I decided to pull out the reel mower for the first time in a few months and get a low cut and some stripes.

Lots of thin/bare spots all over the place. I can't wait to overseed it again next August and fill all this KBG in a bit more! 





Here is the back yard. It's still a little bit beat up.


----------



## alpine0000

At least I got to get outside this weekend and do something... It was *almost* like doing lawn stuff


----------



## g-man

That is technically a reel.

I had ~7in of that white stuff on my lawn too. They are predicting another 10in this weekend.


----------



## alpine0000

g-man said:


> That is technically a reel.


 :lol:


----------



## alpine0000

We have snow on the ground today. I cleared some snow away from an area by the driveway that I saw the other day that looked like a small clump of Poa Annua and pulled it out.


----------



## mowww

alpine0000 said:


> We have snow on the ground today. I cleared some snow away from an area by the driveway that I saw the other day that looked like a small clump of Poa Annua and pulled it out.


The level of dedication here is... Wow. Haha no days off! Your labor is paying off!


----------



## alpine0000

Finding a lot more Pot Annua in my Everest KBG renovation as the snow clears  Been trying to pull it, but man, it's so cold outside still. The good thing is that it's really easy to see when my lawn is dormant and faded. The Poa is still bright green and stands out nicely.


----------



## alpine0000

Things were looking really rough right out of the gate when Spring hit. The renovation/seeding last year wasn't as successful as I would've liked with all the rain/washout, and the lawn was looking extremely thin a few weeks ago, so I decided to vertical slice and over-seed with more Pangea PRG (since it germinates quickly) and skip the pre-emergent this year. I did spray some Tenacity on seed day, just to get me by for a few weeks. Sorry @wardconnor, but we don't have a mono stand here anymore 

The seed has germinated and things are finally starting to come together. It's still not mature yet, but this is looking the best it has since I did the renovation in August last year. I also sprayed some Humic, Soaker Plus Wetting Agent, Micros, and some CoRoN 18-3-6 on it at some point over the last few weeks too.



The back yard has really seen a huge improvement too over the past year. I didnt do a renovation on it, but it finally looks decent:



And some crucial domination back there too (not that it's that hard when your neighbor doesn't take care of their lawn)



This should get me through til late-August, when I will aerate and do another round of Everest KBG over-seeding.


----------



## g-man

@alpine0000 how long have you use the soaker plus? Thoughts?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

That is really looking good.


----------



## alpine0000

g-man said:


> how long have you use the soaker plus? Thoughts?


About a year. I don't have any thoughts on it either way since it's probably hard for me to visually quantify results with and without. It's supposed to help the soil be less hydrophobic or whatever, so I spray it on every month  I'm almost out of my jug, so I'll order more soon.



SNOWBOB11 said:


> That is really looking good.


Thanks! 

Today I mowed at .7" [18mm] (dropped from .75" last week, and 1" the week before) and sprayed humic (HydraHume), wetting agent (soaker plus), and sea kelp again. It really is looking better every day. I think I'll go down to either .6" [15mm] or .5" [13mm] -- I'm not sure yet. I'm going slowly to give the PRG some time to mature a bit. Next month I'll start the PGR regimen too.


----------



## alpine0000

Some photos from today after the mow and spray:


----------



## alpine0000

Yesterday I sprayed my fungicide, micros, and insecticide. The PRG over-seed a month ago saved my lawn this year!





And not a bad lawn view in the back yard grilling out last night either.



This weekend I'm going to mow and spray my first app of season of PGR.

I am mowing at .7" still. Looking to maybe drop to .6 or .65" in another week or two and see how that goes.


----------



## alpine0000

Here are some photos of the front and back. I sprayed some spots that appear to be Annual Ryegrass in the front yard to kill them off, so you can see some light spots that are dying :? It'll look better once it doesnt have the spots all over the front in a few weeks 

I'm mowing at .6" (15mm) now. I sprayed some Plant Growth Regulator (Podium) on it 2 days ago for the first time this season. Last week I sprayed some Headway fungicide on it.


----------



## zeus201

Looks great!


----------



## KHARPS

How do you like the kbg/prg mix?


----------



## samjonester

Whoa! That looks awesome!


----------



## lobitz68

gorgeous


----------



## NoslracNevok

Have any neighbors said "you win.." That has been my favorite. You've clearly won. :lol:


----------



## alpine0000

KHARPS said:


> How do you like the kbg/prg mix?


I like it! I think I might like prg better? I'll bave a better opinion by the end of the season!


----------



## alpine0000

NoslracNevok said:


> Have any neighbors said "you win.." That has been my favorite. You've clearly won. :lol:


They constantly stop me when I'm mowing and ask if I have any tips for their lawn. They do say that my lawn looks like a golf course. Haha.


----------



## alpine0000

What's up guys. It's been a while. Here is the current state of my Everest Kentucky Bluegrass mixed with Pangea Perennial Ryegrass. I am mowing at .6" (15mm).


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Gorgeous. Also great colour on such a low HOC.


----------



## alpine0000

Some heat stress is slightly kicking in. I raised my mowing height from .6" to .7" (18mm). A lot of fungus pressure, so I've been rotating fungicides every 14 days. I have some crabgrass spots that I sprayed with quinclorac too. Overall, not looking too bad.

I just ordered some seed from seedsuperstore today for my late-August aerating and over-seeding. This time I am going with Karma PRG and Bewitched KBG.

I've also been toying with the idea of making a putting green in the back yard with 007 Creeping Bentgrass, but that would open up a whole new avenue of stuff, and then I'd need a second reel mower that I can mow at 1/8" with a reel that has more blades than my current one.


----------



## alpine0000

I ordered some backlapping compound from R&R last week, and today I decided to wash the mower, grease it up, and backlap the reel. Afterwards, I adjusted the reel-to-bedknife to make sure it was cutting well, and then gave the front yard a mow to test it out. Seems to have worked great.

I also spot-sprayed some weeds and sprayed a strip of Pylex along my property line where the neighbors common bermuda problem creeps into my lawn.


----------



## alpine0000

No new news to report since last time, but I went outside this morning and the sun was catching the lawn at such a nice angle to make the stripes really stand out, and I couldnt help but post a pic


----------



## social port

Yeah, @alpine0000, that is looking outstanding.


----------



## alpine0000

Thanks buddy. It has come a long way in just 3 months! The PRG overseed saved my season. Hope the PRG survives the summer. We are up in the mid-90's now.


----------



## NoslracNevok

My jaw actually dropped looking at your latest work.


----------



## alpine0000

NoslracNevok said:


> My jaw actually dropped looking at your latest work.


Thanks for the compliment.

Now I am mentally struggling over whether or not to build a creeping bentgrass putting green in the back yard! :|


----------



## NoslracNevok

^ We all know the answer to that.


----------



## rob13psu

alpine0000 said:


> NoslracNevok said:
> 
> 
> 
> My jaw actually dropped looking at your latest work.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Now I am mentally struggling over whether or not to build a creeping bentgrass putting green in the back yard! :|
Click to expand...

I say do what YOU want! If YOU really want that putting green, go for it!


----------



## Pete1313

@alpine0000, I need some more pics of that awesome lawn! :thumbsup: The pangea PRG in your mix is beautiful, how is it handling the heat?


----------



## alpine0000

Pete1313 said:


> I need some more pics of that awesome lawn! :thumbsup: The pangea PRG in your mix is beautiful, how is it handling the heat?


Thanks Pete!

I'm at the beach this week. I'll try to post some pics up next week when I get back! It's a little heat-stressed, as expected, but I've been on top of the watering so it's not too bad!

4-5 more weeks until the aeration and over-seeding!


----------



## 86halibut

@alpine0000







As a local I'd like to request a lawn update. How'd it do this year and did you end up overseeding? I'm thinking of throwing some sissy ryegrass in my KBG next year.


----------



## gregonfire

Wow, what a great journal. Your lawn looks fantastic.


----------



## alpine0000

Hey guys. This year was pretty good for the lawn. I had taken pics all through august and I did aerate and overseed the last week of august too. I have photos of everything on my phone. I've just been busy. I will try to post them up soon!


----------



## greengrasscolorado

Finally finished the journal up until now. Wow. This is a lawn to aspire to! That color and length...beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## alpine0000

So I owe you guys an overdue update -- Ive been so busy lately...

My rye had a little bit of die-out this summer around the edges where the irrigation doesnt hit as much and also with the heat from the concrete. Here it is in mid-August:





At the end of August, I aerated and over-seeded with Bluebank KBG













Here it was a couple weeks after the aeration and seeding



A few weeks ago I dropped more KBG seed and some PRG seed. Ive been watering every day and developed some fungus spots in an area in the front yard. I sprayed fungicide and its starting to go away. Here it was a few days ago. You can see the fungus spots.



I think it should be looking great again in another 2-3 weeks.


----------

